# Post your Christmas card pic of your poodle



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I design a Christmas card every year and came up with two designs... I ended up getting the second version...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG that second one is hilarious! I love it!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

OHM that is the greatest card EVER! Can I please be on your mailing list? I will be showing this to everyone. What a Hoot!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KPoos said:


> OMG that second one is hilarious! I love it!


Love it Thanks for making me smile


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

AgilityIG- I love your cards, but paws down the second is the best!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks - I work on dreaming up something all year... next year we'll have to do a serious group photo!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What great cards you both have! Aprhj, is that your little one with Poppy? They make a cute pair. Love the holly in the background. And I love the expressions on the faces of your crew, Marsha, in the first card. It's a winner, too.

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

yep, that's my son. He turns 6 in a few weeks, can't believe he's that old. The holly bush, well tree its 8 ft tall, is at my mother's in KY. I was glad I thought to use it as a backdrop and think it turned out nice.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

The Holly bush is fantastic and your son is so adorable!!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

My Christmas Card had 3 places for pictures so these are the pictures we are using:


The big center picture:









Then a small one on each side of each dog





















Sorry only 1 of my dogs is a poodle


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Super Christmas pictures!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*OK so this was our FIRST attemp........*

We tried but everyone had different minds lol! So needless to say we are going to try again BUT thought I would post some of our bloopers for fun.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha 
it looks like suri is giving the stink eye to you in the first attached one xDDD

when Elphie gets groomed Tuesday we're going to take some photos of her with Antlers on!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> hahaha
> it looks like suri is giving the stink eye to you in the first attached one xDDD
> 
> when Elphie gets groomed Tuesday we're going to take some photos of her with Antlers on!


Good luck and wait until he or they are good and tired. It was way funny.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So cute Olie !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Olie, your pics are great! I love the combo you have. I really like Poms in theory, but I don't know if I could handle the hair, lol! They are such cute dogs though and your new girl looks like she's fitting in wonderfully.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Olie, your pics are great! I love the combo you have. I really like Poms in theory, but I don't know if I could handle the hair, lol! They are such cute dogs though and your new girl looks like she's fitting in wonderfully.


Thank you. They are a handful and Suri is fitting in great. In love again!!

The Poms hair was not bad but Aoki my little one blew a lot of her coat after she went into heat (early - beat me to the vet) literly there was hair everywhere for 3 months! If they are brushed often and IMO conditioned from time to time, the hair is not that bad. And they are not nearly as high maintenance as I had been told. Poodles are HM for sure


----------

